# First Year, First Bird



## Guncanada (May 22, 2009)

Hello all, I just came over here from a referal from another site. Just want to share my first bird with you. Took my turkey course this year (toronto sportsman show) and started scouting near where I live in BRANTFORD. 3rd day out I bagged this 21lb tom. 9.5" beard, and 1.25 spurs. I have never been more proud of anything (well, wife and kids first) anyway, il try to post a pic. Thanks for having me on your site.









He lost a couple tail feathers during the fight, but I managed to make the mount look fantastic. Cant wait to put in on the wall above my bed (haha, you know my wife wont let that happen)

Mike.

http://www.guncanada.ca


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats to ya, that first one is special,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

:welcome: congrats on the nice bird


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Guncanada
Welcome to NoDakOutdoors and congrats on your 1st turkey !!!
I got a turkey tag for my 1st time this year. My 1st day out I had 6 turkeys all easily within range but I did not want to fill my first day out, I haven't seen a turkey since.....


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

Another canuck, good stuff!  
Congratz on your first bird
Can't beat Ontario Turkeys!


----------



## Northman (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats on the great bird!
:beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## floridahuntingguy (May 30, 2009)

Same here buddy and you got a nice hunt!


----------



## crappiekilla (Jun 5, 2009)

Heres a few pics of our double header ....one with a crossbow the other with a hail of remington numbers fives....my first double header ....and my buddys first bird.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

:welcome: And congrats on your first!


----------



## crappiekilla (Jun 5, 2009)

MossyMO said:


> Guncanada
> Welcome to NoDakOutdoors and congrats on your 1st turkey !!!
> I got a turkey tag for my 1st time this year. My 1st day out I had 6 turkeys all easily within range but I did not want to fill my first day out, I haven't seen a turkey since.....


This happened to me my first year as well.... had some jakes come in and i decided to wait to see if the tom was following .....well guess what.... he wasnt...and i ate tag soup that year.....learnt from my mistakes now anything with a beard goes down!!!


----------

